# ROSARIO - Argentina's third largest city - you wont regret it!!!



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

great pics it seems nice and liveable city, Argentina is a wonderful country from what i see in this forum


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Stunning! I am in love with this city. Can you take more pics?


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Excelent Thread! The photos are wonderfull.


----------



## Donitz (Aug 17, 2005)

Larry, excelent photos!!! amazing job dude!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

There are many trees! I like green cities! Ive been thinking about visiting Argentina and this city is definitly on my list! Thanks for the pics bro! 

-koolkid


----------



## USAPatriot (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice pictures you took.  Nice buildings, I like the design.


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Expat said:


> Stunning! I am in love with this city. Can you take more pics?


yes!!! I will post more pictures later

and I m happy you and all the people that visited this thread felt in love with Rosario!!!!!!!!!!

what about the rest?????!!!!!!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

just to add some spice to the thread, Rosario is not the third city, is the second one. Is the most important city of the country, right after Buenos Aires (the capital city).
But, with 1.3 M of population is the third one, against Cordoba (1.4 M)

come on, this thread must get at least 5 pages!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

A few pictures...

















thanks for posting!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW Rosario is fukin amazing


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

alex537 said:


> WOW Rosario is fukin amazing


thanks alex, your town is one of the most beatiful towns i ever been...

do u want more pics?


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Excellent!!!! Thank you very much for posting these!!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

The "Bolsa de Comercio" building is beautiful!! Rosario's density is simply incredible! Thanks for the pics man.

-koolkid


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Fantastic Pics!! Absolutely wonderful...It's such a beautiful city!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

crazyeight said:


> Fantastic Pics!! Absolutely wonderful...It's such a beautiful city!


thnk´s my friend... Dubai is absolutely amazing... it´s strange to hear people from places so fantasics like Dubai, SD, Toronto, saying that Rosario is a beatiful town!

Rosario needs more Skyscrapers!!!


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

amazing pics, thank you very much! It's a shame that I didn't get to visit Rosario on my trips to Argentina, but I will definitely go on my next one!

Btw, Argentina is the most beautiful country in Latin America IMO


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks, I will post more pics in the third page!!


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Muy Linda


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Larry, sería inedito para una ciudad argentina llegar a las 3 paginas en un foro internacional... vamos a meterle, y no dejar que el thread se pierda por ahi...

Si la gente ve que el thread tiene varias paginas, es porque hay algo bueno dentro, y entran (al menos eso hago yo) 

saludos


----------



## tomm (Sep 19, 2005)

opium said:


> No skyscrapers , but nice lowrise architecture.


Great thread of Rosario! congratulations Larry!


Actually Rosario has two skyscrapers under contruction:

Aqualina Tower (torre aqualina) 120 m














































And Delfines Guarani tower (torres delfines Guarani) 154 m



















Scodani y larry diganme si esto esta fuera de lugar!!!! pero me parecio interesanta para poner...

Saludos


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Again great!! what would you say are biggest influences on Argentine urbanism today? American(US)? American (Latin)? or European?


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Again great!! what would you say are biggest influences on Argentine urbanism today? American(US)? American (Latin)? or European?


absolutely europeannnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kay:


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

He said today, not 100 or 50 years ago.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Great city! The best pics of Rosario I've seen so far hehe. I had already seen some good stuff from there, but not *this good*! 

The city's urbanism is awesome and the buildings are really really beautiful, I love this French style and we had plenty of that in Brazil too (but unlike in Argentina, over here they were all torn down).

Anyway, the next trip to Argentina I make I'll definetly put Rosario among the main destinations. And it's so close!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Rosario is very beautiful for living, for visiting, .... warm city , everybody should taste it if someday come to Argentina!!!!

and maybe, in a couple of years, Rosario and Buenos Aires will be connected by TAVE (high-speed train) so will be absolutely good for the city!!!!

I hope more posts


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Nowadays people say that Rosario got an Spanish inlfuence, most of all from Barcelona, because there are too many architects from Rosario working in Barcelona, and in the other way too. 

Some people says that Rosario is gonna be the "Barcelona of Argentina" 

thanks Larry for this thread!


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

koolcity said:


> absolutely europeannnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kay:


well... old architecture definitelly has French and Spanish touch but when i look at this pic i see a Latin-style city


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

Urban Girl said:


> well... old architecture definitelly has French and Spanish touch but when i look at this pic i see a Latin-style city


Argentina has not spanish architecture as predominant...

why? How is a european style highrise ???? 
Concrete and windows, but without an own identity ...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Everyone knows only one good thing ever came out of Rosario.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Feels like one minute you're in Europe, next minute you're in the U.S.


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

it´s kind a mistic btw european streets, and bulidings, and the tipical fisonomy of an argentinian town. I think that Buenos Aires has a better contrast than Rosario, but Rosario is smaller and you can see all in a small distance...

thanks Gonzo!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

koolcity said:


> Argentina has not spanish architecture as predominant...
> 
> why? How is a european style highrise ????
> Concrete and windows, but without an own identity ...


this aereal pic Rosario seems a ''small sao paulo'', but Rosario has lot of European style in its neighborhoods, my pics prove it!!!!!


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

thesee piccs are exelent...
rosarioo is wonderfull


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Please show us more photos Larry!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok here i go, with some pics (some pics doesn´t belongs to me) 

















Skyline and density (that´s something...)


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

sí totalmente de acuerdo, Larry, 
mi respuesta fue por la señorita de la quinta fila del lado del pasillo, que se referia que solo veia edificios estilo latinoamericano (?)


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

and what about the rest??

everybody think that Rosario is a typical Latin-style city???


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

let´s keep this thread on the first page fora week more


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

i agree with you, even though i think it's a pathetic idea =D


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Incredible!! I have found this city to be entirely astonishing! It has the perfect mix of high and low rises, trees, water, and ground level density to suit my tastes. I think my city could learn a great deal from it.


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Page n°4! Larry more pics!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

*National Flag Monument​*













































*Urquiza Park​*



























*Spain Park​*



























*Independence Park​*



















*El Circulo Theatre​*




























*Rosario Architecture​*






















































































































*Rosario - Victoria Bridge​*



























In the other side ... Victoria Town, Entre Rios province!!!










Photographs by lu6fpj​


----------



## namreg20 (Jun 10, 2005)

Impressive! I´m glad and proud to be rosarino. Ours is such a beautiful city, definitly a mandatory stop in your next visit to Argentina


----------



## namreg20 (Jun 10, 2005)

More pics:

From my roof.










Stock exchange building and Minetti Palace (the deco one)









Skyline from Urquiza Park.



















Tallest building and tunnel (former train tunnel)










Fuentes Palace and El Cairo bar.










Majestic Hotel










Apartment building.










Modern building.










Former Police Offices.










Deco building.










Abandoned station.










Former train station, public offices now.










MACRO (Museum of Contemporary Art)










Oroño Boulevard


----------



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

woww... such a beautiful city


----------



## Promiscuous Boy (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful pictures! Do you have any pictures of the new train station?


----------



## hpandu (Aug 6, 2006)

..


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

great pics all of them... I just can´t stop starying at the Fuente´s Palace... Is gorgeuss... and that corner... wowww so european, so urban, and so mistic...

come on, we are almost at the 5th page!! That´s a record for an unknown town like Rosario...


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ I agree with you. Fuente's Palace is amazing. I thank all of you guys for posting great pics of Rosario. The city looks great!
Two thumbs up.

-koolkid


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

koolkid said:


> ^^ I agree with you. Fuente's Palace is amazing. I thank all of you guys for posting great pics of Rosario. The city looks great!
> Two thumbs up.
> 
> -koolkid


Independence Park is very nice too!!!!!

Rosario is a nice city for living, there are lot of parks and green areas everywhere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

great selection the last one


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

My favorites buildings in Rosario are Fuentes Palace, Minetti Palace, el Antiguo Edificio de la Bolsa de Comercio (Antique Stock Exchange Building), el Edificio Inteligente de la Bolsa de Comercio (Modern Stock Exchange Building), Villa Hostensia, la Aduana, and the building on the corner of Cordoba and Corrientes. Besides, there are many many many antique buildings all over the city and metropolitan area.

Here's another picture. I'm sure many people will love it...


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

gonzo said:


> Everyone knows only one good thing ever came out of Rosario.


Thats not true. Everyone knows the most important thing that ever came out of Rosario: CHE GUEVARA. He was born in Rosario, and he was a fan oof Rosario Central, the best soccer team!!!!!


----------



## smartlake (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow! Rosario is Amazing!


----------



## Derryn-Hinch (Jul 26, 2006)

Agentinan cities look like a slice of Europe in the middle of South America.

Nice shots


----------



## tomm (Sep 19, 2005)

Excelents picturess!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Derryn-Hinch said:


> Agentinan cities look like a slice of Europe in the middle of South America.
> 
> Nice shots



yes, but don't forget that Argentina is a country of immigrants, this is the difference between Argentina and the rest of Latin American countries, our population is all European, and they didnt mix with indian people, indian were killed in the Patagonia region!!!

Italian, Spanish, French, German came to Argentina at the end of XIX century and begining of XX Century, and they still keep their custom, architecture, etc

nowadays Argentina receive more immigrants than any other country of Latin America


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

wonderful train station


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Last picture shows former Rosario Central Trainway Station. It's brittish style remains until today all over the city. But nowadays it's a Municipality District Administrative Centre. Its location makes it really hard to get there, so all trainways have been removed in the area, and those beautifull british construction have been remodelated, torn into restaurants, bars, commercial areas, cultural spaces, etc. Eventhough, ten blocks away there's the Rosario North Trainway Station, which still works. Then, we have Central Cordoba TS in the South District (which is also in a picture over there) and Rosario West TS, located in the west limit of Centre District.
British buildings can also be seen all over the city, and there's even the English Neighborhood, located in North District.


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

hpandu said:


> Pretty awesome. I love Argentina, the European style is really unique!


Walking on Buenos Aires or Rosario may make you feel like walking in Europe. Cordoba, Tucumán and Salta have a more latinamerican style.


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Doble_M said:


> and there's even the English Neighborhood, located in North District.



Fisherton?? I'd like to see pictures of this English Neighborhood..


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

> Thats not true. Everyone knows the most important thing that ever came out of Rosario: CHE GUEVARA. He was born in Rosario, and he was a fan oof Rosario Central, the best soccer team!!!!!


Che Guevara??...was he a soccer player?

...


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ Ummm, I was a _joking_...just in case. 

btw- why did a _mexican_ play him in the "Diarios de Motocicleta"...was his accent convincing?


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

gonzo said:


> ^^ Ummm, I was a _joking_...just in case.
> 
> btw- why did a _mexican_ play him in the "Diarios de Motocicleta"...was his accent convincing?


I idin´t see that movie...

Che Guevara is very controversial, and he was born in a beatiful house, in Rosario´s Downtown. 

excelent pics


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

scodiani said:


> I idin´t see that movie...
> 
> Che Guevara is very controversial, and he was born in a beatiful house, in Rosario´s Downtown.
> 
> excelent pics


I like ''Diarios de Motocicleta'' !!! great movie and I don't care if the character is Mexican!!!!, Che Guevara is a Latin American Idol!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

Larry said:


>


Ernesto "Che" Guevara Lynch
A physician , rugby amateur player, and rich boy, playing to be hero of Cuba.


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

He did not play to be... he is and was Cuba´s hero.
Rosario is amazing, I really love that city even though I only know it through pictures.


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Larry said:


> Fisherton?? I'd like to see pictures of this English Neighborhood..


No, when I said "english neighborhood" I didn't mean Fisherton. Fisherton is in the West District. The English Neighborhood that I'm talking about is located in North District, near Scalabrini Ortiz Park, by the Alto Rosario Shopping Mall. Is a neighborhood which only has british buildings. I'll get some pictures, I promise.


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Doble_M said:


> No, when I said "english neighborhood" I didn't mean Fisherton. Fisherton is in the West District. The English Neighborhood that I'm talking about is located in North District, near Scalabrini Ortiz Park, by the Alto Rosario Shopping Mall. Is a neighborhood which only has british buildings. I'll get some pictures, I promise.


that´s true! that neighbourhood is awesome, but it´s undiscovered, and very dirty... please someone post some pics of that neighborhood.. i don´t have any...


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

scodiani said:


> that´s true! that neighbourhood is awesome, but it´s undiscovered, and very dirty... please someone post some pics of that neighborhood.. i don´t have any...


I love that neighborhood. I don't know if it has another name. Everyone refers to it just as "English Neighborhood".
I've always tried to convince my boss to start a new proyect: buy all those buildings, "wash them up", and create sort of a private neighborhood. With good services, new buildings (keeping the british style, of course), english bars and restaurants. It would be a perfect development for the area, and a new-discovered picture of Rosario.
But people there are reluctant to leave, or they ask for too much money. It's a pity...


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Doble_M said:


> I love that neighborhood. I don't know if it has another name. Everyone refers to it just as "English Neighborhood".
> I've always tried to convince my boss to start a new proyect: buy all those buildings, "wash them up", and create sort of a private neighborhood. With good services, new buildings (keeping the british style, of course), english bars and restaurants. It would be a perfect development for the area, and a new-discovered picture of Rosario.
> But people there are reluctant to leave, or they ask for too much money. It's a pity...


That´s right, i always thought that the english neighbourhood, has a huge potential for restaurantes, and Irish Pubs. The location is perfect... !!

Someone post some pics please


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Here you have pictures of the English Neighborhood:

"The Batten Cottage" is a piece of Britain in Rosario. Built in the 19th century, it's an area where you'll find british buildings exclusively. It's located in the North District of Rosario, by the Nuevo Central Argentino train company. It speaks for itself, so look at it:


----------



## Roque_R (May 30, 2006)

Greats pics Doble_M! The first photos of this neighborhood in SCC. You have to post them also in the Argentine forum.

Saludos!

PD: Yo tambien soy hincha fanatico del glorioso Rosario Central :cheers1:


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

I'll post these pics when I finish a full thread with different pictures from Rosario. I really like Batten Cottage, although some houses are not that well preserved.


----------



## WhoElseThanI (Aug 21, 2006)

Hola todos,

Son maravillosas esas fotos de Rosario... vivi un ano en BsAs y siempre queria ir a Rosario pero nunca pude. Donde esta esa estacion de trenes abandonada en la pagina anterior?


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

WhoElseThanI said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> Son maravillosas esas fotos de Rosario... vivi un ano en BsAs y siempre queria ir a Rosario pero nunca pude. Donde esta esa estacion de trenes abandonada en la pagina anterior?


That train station is located in the South District. But it will probably be repaired in order to work as a trainway station again.


----------



## VIAJANTE (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pics of a good looking city. The english buildings looke like XIX-century shanty towns though.


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

dESCONOCIA EL barrio INGLEs de ROSARIo. 

que interesante !!!!!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

That neighbourhood is awesome... it has a huge potential!!

Thank´s for the pics


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

We should also post pics of Fisherton. After Martin N., that's my favorite area of the city.


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

c'mon! Don't let this thread die


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow looks like a nice place!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

SCC is again online! Let´s post more pics and projects of Rosario


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

Here are more pics. Enjoy them!

Paseo del Siglo - Commercial Area


Stock Exchange of Trade


Streets of Rosario


Provincial Government Palace


North District Centre


Mariano Moreno Bus Station


La Piedad Cementery


Streets of Rosario


Humanities School - Rosario National Univerity (UNR)


Streets of Rosario


Medicine School - UNR


Streets of Rosario


San Martin Square


Minnetti Palace


Paseo del Siglo - Commercial Area


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

C'mon. Does no one like Rosario anymore?


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

thank´s Doble_M for the pictures... i think this thread must reamain in everubody´s memory... a great collection, a lot of pics... and nice comments from our friends all over the world...


thank´s again!


----------



## M&M (May 16, 2006)

I think this thread is unluckyly meant to die...


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

Oroño y Pellegrini



Oroño al Sur se super ensancha en Parque Independencia





Tribunales Provinciales



Una de las 5 sedes de la UAI en Rosario



Avenida Pellegrini (Sabado, 2:30 PM)





Estos carteles me recuerdan a Time Square (jajaj es broma)



Un paseo por Av. Corrientes y alrededores:

[img=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/8306/dsc032486fg.th.jpg]


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

Larry said:


> yes, but don't forget that Argentina is a country of immigrants, this is the difference between Argentina and the rest of Latin American countries, our population is all European, and they didnt mix with indian people, indian were killed in the Patagonia region!!!
> 
> Italian, Spanish, French, German came to Argentina at the end of XIX century and begining of XX Century, and they still keep their custom, architecture, etc
> 
> nowadays Argentina receive more immigrants than any other country of Latin America










Rosario is a beautiful city indeed :banana: like all the cities in Argentina


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

which one has more population Cordoba or Rosario???


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

lilili_always said:


> Rosario is a beautiful city indeed :banana: like all the cities in Argentina
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> ...


the aglomeration of Cordoba has like 16% more population than Rosario´s one.

But Rosario is most important, because is the most important port of the country..

thanks!


----------



## santiaguin (Sep 15, 2005)

*more PICS*

Thanks to Damian RC


----------



## ferguz (Feb 15, 2006)

me gusta mucho Rosario, es mi ciudad favorita de Argentina


i like Rosario, ot's my favorite city in Argentina


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Rosario is beautiful, I can not believe something like this exists in the Americas . Argentina is so different from the rest of America.


----------



## arlekin_m (Aug 5, 2006)

^then you haven't seen anything of the americas, really... rosario is pretty much a so-so city


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

arlekin_m said:


> ^then you haven't seen anything of the americas, really... rosario is pretty much a so-so city


Gustos son gustos, a algunos Mexico DF les parecera una "so-so city" y a otros no...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

arlekin_m said:


> ^then you haven't seen anything of the americas, really... rosario is pretty much a so-so city


I have only been to the USA and Mexico. Cities in USA are just s... except for SF , Manhattan in NYC and Boston , for the rest it's all gas stations , parkings , car dealerships , plazas and cheap small buildings that look like they were made of carton . In Mexico I have only been to one place - so I can't judge Maxican cities . But what I see here Argentina is very different and it looks it could be anywhere in Europe . Didn't expect to see this kind of true European architecture on the other side of Atlantic.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Muy linda realmente mi ciudad, tendrian que foner fotos del boulevard oroño iluminado de noche, es todo un placer a la vista!!!


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

AMAZING PICTURES DANI
CONGRATS!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Amazing photos!

Rosario is beautiful!

Espero ver mas threads de Rosario, es una ciudad que se merece muchos threads en esta seccion.


----------



## Zoom (Aug 5, 2005)

great city!!!! Rosario deserves to be more famous!!!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

very nice! :cheers2:


----------



## Caudio (Jul 23, 2007)

Im so glad to see that an argentinian thread has so many visitors.. Rosario is Nice, but i think that they need to improve a lot of things yet.. (They are doing a good work on it..)
Also i'd like to say some things about some posts..
First, Che Guevara was born in rosario, that's true, but all his childhood was in Cordoba, and the university was in Bs As, so.. Rosario only teach ernesto to walk.. 
Second, as they will find on Argentina Forum there are a lot of discussions regarding the place on the ranking of argentinian cities, I think that Education, industrial development and Technology is far more advance in Cordoba than in Rosario, so that make in my opinion Cordoba Argentina's second city.. And finally, Tucuman and Cordoba architecture are very different, and if you check city photos between both, you will find that Cordoba has nothing to do with Tucuman and Salta, Cordoba is very old so has a lot of colonial places, but the development of the new areas is quite modern and similiar to Rosario and Bs As...

I really recommend the Thread for fisherton, when i first discover that rosario's neighborhood i received a beatiful surprise...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503798


I know that this is a Rosario Thread, but as the rosario's boys mentioned Cordoba, here it goes a nice graphic...










Thanks to Panic for the picture!!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^Nice panoramic, Cordoba looks like an adorable city.


----------



## Caudio (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

edit


----------



## Caudio (Jul 23, 2007)

done


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^Thanks!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

AS CIDADES ARGENTINAS SÃO MUITO BOAS. _ao menos as grandes_


----------

